# Junebug goes in for her ear crop today!



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

I just dropped my girl in at the vet. he said she might have some issues standing her ears up because of their shape. Lets hope for the best! The doc has been doing crops for 30 somethin years and said he has a 95% success rate. He will give me pain meds, sedatives, and every 5 days he will rewrap her ears. she is also going to get her second set of shots today.
heres a picture of my girlie. im on my dads computer so i cant upload it but heres a link-http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=64560&id=100001251402229


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

good luck... and I am sure she will look beautiful. Also, follow the instructions from your vet. Keep the ears from getting wet and make sure she does not mess with the tape job. If needed, there are a couple of great threads to help the ears stand and keep their shape post-crop. Type in mole-skin in the search feature and the entire process will be given in detail. It takes a lot of care and patience, but the end result will be worth it!

Let me know if you need any further assistance...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

my Cheza gets hers tomorrow :roll: i'll wish your pup luck and you can wish MINE!!! give us updated and PICS PICS PICS :woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Luck , lets us all know how it goes ...


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> good luck... and I am sure she will look beautiful. Also, follow the instructions from your vet. Keep the ears from getting wet and make sure she does not mess with the tape job. If needed, there are a couple of great threads to help the ears stand and keep their shape post-crop. Type in mole-skin in the search feature and the entire process will be given in detail. It takes a lot of care and patience, but the end result will be worth it!
> 
> Let me know if you need any further assistance...


he said there might be problems with her ears because of the shape and something that makes them want to flop over. I will definitely do as he says and read up on here. i get to pick her up in 2 hours! I hope she will be feeling okay! thank you for the advice, ill post an update after i pick her up and get my car!


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

Aireal said:


> my Cheza gets hers tomorrow :roll: i'll wish your pup luck and you can wish MINE!!! give us updated and PICS PICS PICS :woof:





DueceAddicTed said:


> Good Luck , lets us all know how it goes ...


I will take some pictures of her when we get home! good luck with your puppy too! how old is she? and thank you dueceaddic! like i said, ill update as soon as i get home which should be in like 3 or 4 hours


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

we took a lot of pics after we picked him up... but we had to leave him at the vets overnight. again, hope all goes well and def take pics!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cheza is 15 weeks, what type of crop did you get?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

floppy ears that dont like to stand is the main reason my cousin gets battle crops done.. so they'll stand kinda


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry I havent updated. JB is doin good! She got her ears cropped and looked miserable the first two days. all doped out poor thing. I would have updated but we have been staying at a hotel while our house gets vacation rented out until tomorrow so i didnt have internet access. Well I havent seen her crop because As soon as I picked her up she was all bandaged but tomorrow is her vet appointment or monday. So i will see her cropped ears when they change the bandages! I will also post pictures of my miserable little girl tomorrow. 

ps. shes doing fine now so shes not miserable but the pictures of her are because they were taken the first couple of days


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

oh and i told the vet to give us a standard crop with minimum bell


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When your ready to tape read this 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pig ears kept my dogs busy and not wanting to scratch right afterward. Neither one of them messed with their stitches either. Cant wait to see end results!


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

all you lucky 's!!! i wanna get my pups ears done soooooooooooo bad

my gf would throw a fit and cry and i hear crap for the rest of my life


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor Junebug, hope she feels better and hope the ears turn out well


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> floppy ears that dont like to stand is the main reason my cousin gets battle crops done.. so they'll stand kinda


Is battle crop the same as how my vet put it 16 years ago, "short and ugly"?


----------

